# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  g'day from a first home buyer/home renovator

## benandrach

hi all, 
we've decided to just plunge into the housing market knowing we will have to do a lot of work due to our limited budget. most of the work will be done by us so we hope to get some great advice from you guys and also hopefully help some people out along the way. 
we'll be posting a thousand questions on the forum, hope to here from you soon.
Ben & Rach

----------


## leeton

Welcome....good luck...rennovating can be very rewarding...and a pain in the a$%e at times...but it keeps you off the street...I reckon. :Smilie: ...Keep asktng questions...some of these blokes are fantastic and know a lot more than me...even though I have been rennovating for 30 years...and still going. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gooner

> Welcome....good luck...rennovating can be very rewarding...and a pain in the a$%e at times...

  ....and sometimes doing it yourself can cost more than getting in a professional...even if you do it right the first time!

----------

